# Any Way to NOT use a Gift Card for a Kindle Purchase?



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

I have something specific in mind I want to use my Amazon gift cards for, but there's a book I'd like to buy. Is there a way to turn off the automatic gift card payment for the Kindle books?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gift cards will always be used first.  

I try to not apply my gift cards until I'm ready to purchase.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There isn't a way to unapply a gift card once it's on your account, and once there it will always be used first for any one click purchase, like Kindle books. 

You could buy the book anyway and then when you make your special gift card purchase, it will just make up the difference with your credit card - it works out the same in the end and there's not much else you can do.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

Drat. I was afraid of that. I went ahead and applied them so I cdidn't have to worry about them being misplaced or anything (I'm a little paranoid  ), and then I got a notice about a book deal. Oh, well. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

What I've done in similar instances is make my purchases and then send myself a gift card for the cost of the books I just purchased.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As others have said, the GC will be used first for Kindle book buying. 

BUT, if it's something else you want to buy, just don't use the 'one-click' method.  If you simply put it in the shopping cart you'll have an opportunity to change the payment method before you check out. . .at that time you can unclick the 'use gift card' option and it will be 100% billed to your CC.


----------

